# hi everyone need some opinions here please? argentine or colombian?



## davidson012003 (Dec 9, 2014)

argentine or Columbian?


----------



## marydd (Dec 9, 2014)

Depends on what you want. Argentines are larger than Columbian. Generally speaking I hear Columbians are not quite as friendly. I think Argentine have better markings. So it depends what your looking for.


----------



## woeisleticia (Dec 20, 2014)

I haven't had much bonding time with my argentine, I got him then soon after he went into hibernation, but my colombian, since I wanted to tame him, I spent so much time with him. And honestly, he was the best. He was my baby and I loved him so much, he recently passed and I've been devastated. I think either one would be very rewarding and amazing to have as long as you put lots of effort and time into taming them. Colombians have a bad rep but all of the ones ive met have been super sweet and great. They can be just as tame as argentines.


----------

